# Massey Ferguson 7 Wire routing?



## mauser1111 (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone have a massey ferguson 7 with the original head lights and know how the wire for the headlight is routed to the front lights? Pictures would be great if at all possible.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome Mauser you have I believe, come to the right place to get your answer, I hope!
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! And heck no. You need to look up a web site that speclilses in Masy's. Are you doing a restoration ?


----------

